# Procrastinators Thread



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I like this thread. 

I am browsing youtube and deleting sucky pictures off of my camera instead of completing my assignment for my organic chem class and researching my french project on German phonetics.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm viewing this thread instead of studying for a final


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm multitasking  ...taking a bunch of lame quizzes on Facebook, listening to some live music streaming from the SXSW event in Austin, while watching House...I should be writing term papers, studying for tests and doing some required reading.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

I am viewing this thread, listening to music, and wandering youtube instead of working on two bio lab write-ups. One write-up is due tomorrow and the other is a make-up that I was supposed to turn in weeks ago, but didn't because of procrastination.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a paper due tomorrow that I haven't started. And my first class of the day is supposed to be ending right now. I didn't want to wake up this morning, so I didn't go. I'm going to sit in bed for a little longer before starting my day. I just can't bring myself to existing today! I am doing anything but thinking! I don't know what that anything is right now because I'm not thinking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm also viewing this thread instead of doing homework. Yesterday, I actually had to drop my first class at college, because my procrastination was too bad. I had too much late work piling up and it was distracting me from more important classes.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm at work, so I should be working...  I find coming here for a couple on minutes alleviates anxiety about social things upcoming. For example, in 30 min I have to go to a meeting downstairs with 200+ people. Yikes!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Close your browser and get back to work!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm viewing this thread, watching stuff on youtube, and downloading music instead of doing my latin homework. 
i can't concentrate lately. it took me probably ten minutes to write this.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm trying to do a weeks worth of sketches in a day of the most boring subject imaginable with no imagination allowed. A small consolation is that I doubt everyone else will have them done either, but I'm still really worried. And now I'm messing around online reading forums and waiting for emails that will never come. :|


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm also watching TV on YouTube. I went walking earlier, and I'm so tired from it that I can't start on this paper I have that's due Monday. I only have a couple more days to do it because I work most of my waking hours on the weekend.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

This is definitely the thread for me. It's almost three in the morning and I have a final at 10:30 that I really should be studying for, but nope. I found this community and now have been posting uncontrollably! However, I'm glad that there is a community like this just because I know that there are actually people out there who have the same sort of irrational feelings and thoughts that I do [and that last part sounded too sentimental for my taste, but hey, wasting more time...].


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I rarely ever do any work but when I do, I do it at the last minute. Usually just before the class starts lol. Yeah I need better homework habits.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

TruSeeker777 said:


> I'm multitasking  ...taking a bunch of lame quizzes on Facebook, *listening to some live music streaming from the SXSW event in Austin*, while watching House...I should be writing term papers, studying for tests and doing some required reading.


I spent three hours the other day bonding with members of another message board while we waited for the radio station to play any new Tori Amos songs. Mostly, I just heard commercials for steakhouses.

I should be going through my sources for my dissertation, so that I can find a thesis, so that I can write my diss. so I can get a Ph.D. How can I do any of that when there's a new Tori Amos album coming out in May???

I've also taken many useless and pointless quizzes on Facebook.

Right now, I'm adding the Tori Amos concert from said SXSW event onto my iPod. Then I will watch yesterday's Daily Show and Colbert Report. Then I will go to sleep.

Tomorrow, I will go grocery shopping. And the department store here has a sale on necklaces. I will do this all instead of researching my diss.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drinking cranberry cherry juice while chatting on msn, when I should be either sleeping or putting together a video project I'm working on...am _supposed_ to be working on.


----------



## lefty (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a presentation on Monday. Two papers are due the same day. 

Naturally, I've been: watching tv; eating; checking my email obsessively; arguing/making up with my boyfriend; and filling in the details on an intricate paint-by-numbers canvas. 

The painting's really coming together quite nicely. Maybe I can sell it for food (or drug) money when I fail what should be my last month in university.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

polythene said:


> Anyone actually get any work done?


I have been recently, which is surprising. Right now I'm talking to a friend on Skype and in doing so am causing her to procrastinate from doing the mass of work she has, so I'm still spreading the cause of not working.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm behind five chapters in my child psych text book and I am a super slow reader. I read for 3 hours when I got home and never got that chapter done. Finals are coming up uber fast. I really think that I deserved a break though since all I did for six days was work on a paper. I did nothing else. Most days I stayed up til 3am and worked on it. I was really OCD'ish about it for some reason wanting to change my subject. I highlighted maybe 4-5 journal articles until I found the one about living in the inner city. I was really interested in that one. Plus, I have a paper due next Thursday which better not take me seven days to do cause I'm so behind on everything else. How I got so behind I'm not sure. I have rarely watched tv or done anything else except work on paper's since January. I don't know where the time has gone.  I'm not looking forward to school being over. I'm quite sad about it, really.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll get around to fully posting on this thread later rather sooner.


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

i am doing absolutely nothing instead of working on my two research papers, one due tomorrow and one 11 page one due next friday. I am a good researcher when I get down to it, but I'm so damn lazy that I don't want to dig through all these books to find info


----------

